# Russia: saint P or Moscow for squatting/ antifa lyf



## bellend (Sep 25, 2016)

want to move to moscow or saint petersburg soon, what are opinions on antifa movement in both/either? heard generally good things about st p but also not so sure how up to date that info is. got to thinking that maybe moscow is more active these days. any info welcome


----------



## landpirate (Sep 26, 2016)

I've moved your thread over to the destinations section for Europe. I think it fits better there and hopefully you'll get some replies


----------



## bellend (Sep 27, 2016)

landpirate said:


> I've moved your thread over to the destinations section for Europe. I think it fits better there and hopefully you'll get some replies


thanks!


----------

